# [Risolto] Errore al boot - /dev/blog

## DiMar

Ciao!  :Smile: 

E' da un paio di giorni che al boot, appena prima del check del root filesystem, mi compare questo messaggio:

```
error copying: "/dev/blog" to "/lib/dev-state/blog"
```

Qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?

Non ho trovato nulla sui forum ma nemmeno su google...

Utilizzo devfsd-1.3.25-r9 da tempo e non ho mai avuto problemi!

Grazie

----------

## Luca89

Perchè devfsd? Ormai è parecchio vetusto e difficilmente troverai persone che lo usano e che possono darti una mano.

----------

## DiMar

Perché ha sempre fatto egregiamente il suo dovere, pertanto non ne sentivo la necessità.

Oltretutto non sono sicuro che la causa del messaggio sia proprio devfsd.

Comunque sono pronto a migrare a udev, se dovesse servire.

----------

## Guglie

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> E' da un paio di giorni che al boot, appena prima del check del root filesystem, mi compare questo messaggio:

 

ti ricordi se ha iniziato a farlo dopo che hai fatto qualche aggiornamento o cambiamento al quale potrebbe essere riconducibile?

----------

## DiMar

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> ti ricordi se ha iniziato a farlo dopo che hai fatto qualche aggiornamento o cambiamento al quale potrebbe essere riconducibile?

 

L'emerge world di domenica (giorno dopo il quale il problema è apparso!) ha aggiornato questi pacchetti:

sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3

app-text/libpaper-1.1.21

mail-mta/nbsmtp-1.00-r2

net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720

net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720

net-print/foomatic-db-20060720

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.6

net-print/cups-pdf-2.4.2

Non mi pare ci sia nulla di particolare!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per favore posta un 

```
emerge --info
```

 osì possiamo aiutarti meglio.

Cmq devfs è stradeprecato dal kerne 2.6.13

Non c'è alcuna ragione per rimanere ancorati al passato viste le enormi migliorie apportate da udev

----------

## Kernel78

Come ti hanno già detto devfs è deprecato quindi il primo consiglio che ti si può dare è di passare a udev.

----------

## DiMar

Ok, passerò a udev il prima possibile.

In ogni caso, nel poleriggio posterò il mio emerge --info!

Thanks

----------

## DiMar

Dunque:

sono passato ad udev-103 seguendo questa guida e questo how-to.

Ora il messaggio al boot non compare più, ma mi compaiono i seguenti messaggi:

```
main: error disabling OOM: no such file or directory

main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes
```

Inoltre non vengono trovate né la mia scheda audio, né il mio UPS e la mia scheda wifi viene fatta partire ma rimane inattiva. Devo configurare la rete con wpa_gui.

Ecco il mio emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 29 Nov 2006 12:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmx2 motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU video_cards_radeon video_cards_vga vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Cosa diavolo ho combinato?

Grazie a tutti per il supporto!

----------

## Kernel78

```
main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes
```

A occhio direi che devi abilitare inotify nel kernel ...

----------

## DiMar

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrebbe essere già abilitato:

```
cat .config | grep INOTIFY

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y
```

no?!

----------

## DiMar

Ho risolto il problemino di /dev/blog, nonostante non abbia ancora capito a cosa serva questo file...  :Very Happy: 

E' bastato dare un chmod 777 una volta, perché al riavvio devfsd lo ricreasse con i permessi corretti.

Per informazione, la cartella /lib/dev-state/ è usata da devfsd per salvare le modifiche in termini di proprietario e permessi ai file di periferica e ripristinarli poi all'avvio del sistema.

Grazie a tutti comunque per l'aiuto.

Ps: come avete capito sono tornato a devfsd in quanto udev con il mio kernel ha qualche problemino. Quando avrò un po' più di tempo (e magari avrò passato l'orale di Analisi2...) aggiornerò tutto!

----------

